# Central Park Medical College or Islamic International Medical College or Avicenna Medical College? Shifa?



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Friends, 
I got Interview calls from Central Park Medical College AND Islamic International Medical College. And LMDC asked to submit fee for BDS. Im sure to also get called by both( Central Park Medical College AND Islamic International Medical College) but im confused which one is better. Kindly tell me which one is better and what about Avicenna? 
Also i got Interviewed by SHIFA. Its my main preference but any ideas when their first merit list is coming up??


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

same here.... centralpark ....islamic international and yusra plus avicenna too...........


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Moiz93 said:


> Friends,
> I got Interview calls from Central Park Medical College AND Islamic International Medical College. And LMDC asked to submit fee for BDS. Im sure to also get called by both( Central Park Medical College AND Islamic International Medical College) but im confused which one is better. Kindly tell me which one is better and what about Avicenna?
> Also i got Interviewed by SHIFA. Its my main preference but any ideas when their first merit list is coming up??


whats your agg?


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Aggregate is 75% :/


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

what you gonna do now?


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well got called by Rashid Latif too now.. :/ I guess this one is a lil bit better than the others. what do you say. 
Plus it will be hard for me to shift to Islamabad. :/


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

i dint get call from rashid lateef......... go for it... its really good

i have heard that shifa is best


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* If you are the last person to post in a thread, please use the EDIT button when you need to add something to your first post rather than posting twice. Your posts have been merged. Please review our Forum Rules before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted, without further warning. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ahan hope you ll get one soon, they told me to deposit fee by 1st Nov. still have to think about it though. 

Yes SHIFA IS THE BEST!!!!


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit: * If you are the last person to post in a thread, please use the EDIT button when you need to add something to your first post rather than posting twice. Your posts have been merged. Please review our Forum Rules before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted, without further warning. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

anyone else who got call from rlmc?

plus what was asked in central park's interview please tell me


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit: * If you are the last person to post in a thread, please use the EDIT button when you need to add something to your first post rather than posting twice. Your posts have been merged. Please review our Forum Rules before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted, without further warning. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry for late reply. my dad received their call. My friend didnt get a call yet too. so dont worry. 
Interview was easy. they asked
1. family background
2. other colleges applied to
3. your main preferrered college
4. your inspiration. 
5. where did you hear about central park college 

Thats it. told me they ll let me know abt the decision by 5th Nov


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Moiz93 said:


> Sorry for late reply. my dad received their call. My friend didnt get a call yet too. so dont worry.
> Interview was easy. they asked
> 1. family background
> 2. other colleges applied to
> ...


tou wont they tell at the time of interview?

- - - Updated - - -

whats your prefrence?


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

No they didnt tell me. 
will Rashid latif or Akhtar Saeed. HAve interview tomorrow at Akhtar Saeed/


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

best of luck.... whats your merit no. in riphah? i called ther today theysaid my merit no. is 283...................interview on 2nd....


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

*Central Park*

Please any body will let me know what is last to apply in cpmc?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

avicenna the worst college ever.....demanded 10 lac from me on face..... such a rude owner...OMG


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Shifa's cumulative result is out, you can see where you stand.


----------



## ar.sa.lan (Oct 15, 2012)

Moiz93 so u going 4 rashid latif ???? what's itx annual fee ??


----------



## HassanShahzad (Oct 27, 2012)

*About Avicenna Medical College*

[h=5]salam i want to ask sumthing abt avicenna medical college.i hav an aggregate of 65.53%.so do i hav any chance to get into dis college.further more i hav been shortlisted for the interview plz do also tel me dat wat kinda interview can i expect from dis college and is there any weightage of this interview?[/h]


----------



## HassanShahzad (Oct 27, 2012)

hey moiz can u plz tell me that what did they ask in the interview in Avicenna medical college?


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

*Ans*



HassanShahzad said:


> *salam i want to ask sumthing abt avicenna medical college.i hav an aggregate of 65.53%.so do i hav any chance to get into dis college.further more i hav been shortlisted for the interview plz do also tel me dat wat kinda interview can i expect from dis college and is there any weightage of this interview?*


hey avicenna is not more than a topi drama.... the students who got above 890 in fsc he is taking them easily but for less them he is taking donations.. lols that rude administator has made the criteria for taking donations .he asked me to give 10 lacs straight then he will take me at the stop but i dint let my parents to do that much for me for just small college...what is your score in fsc? it depend on that


----------



## Moiz93 (Sep 24, 2012)

HassanShahzad said:


> hey moiz can u plz tell me that what did they ask in the interview in Avicenna medical college?


Yaar i dropped Avicenna. didnt feel like going there...


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Angry Bird said:


> hey avicenna is not more than a topi drama.... the students who got above 890 in fsc he is taking them easily but for less them he is taking donations.. lols that rude administator has made the criteria for taking donations .he asked me to give 10 lacs straight then he will take me at the stop but i dint let my parents to do that much for me for just small college...what is your score in fsc? it depend on that


Angry bird i am 100% agree with you! Avicenna is just a topi drama and is far away from the city. i will suggest you to join Amna Anayat.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Malkera said:


> Angry bird i am 100% agree with you! Avicenna is just a topi drama and is far away from the city. i will suggest you to join Amna Anayat.


http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/5515-riphah-rashid-lateef.html


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

Moiz93 said:


> Yaar i dropped Avicenna. didnt feel like going there...


Today i visited avicenna medical college Lahore. The things i feel worst about this college are:-
1-Far away from the colourful life of Lahore.
2-Not well transport system.
3-The Rude and dangerous Principal who always keep on the vulgur words like,,,Ok leave it i cant write them here i hear today
4-Too much fee than other colleges.
5-The principal just asked me the f.sc marks and and said ur admissions is sure so fill the form and submit soon.
6-They require 890 marks in f.sc if less pay donation of abour 5 to 10 lac for getting in.
7-Not a good atmosphere there around like a city.
*So , I will say not to take admission there in any case.
*Best of Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

Malkera said:


> Today i visited avicenna medical college Lahore. The things i feel worst about this college are:-
> 1-Far away from the colourful life of Lahore.
> 2-Not well transport system.
> 3-The Rude and dangerous Principal who always keep on the vulgur words like,,,Ok leave it i cant write them here i hear today
> ...


same experience here....please reply to my thread


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Malkera said:


> Today i visited avicenna medical college Lahore. The things i feel worst about this college are:-
> 1-Far away from the colourful life of Lahore.
> 2-Not well transport system.
> 3-The Rude and dangerous Principal who always keep on the vulgur words like,,,Ok leave it i cant write them here i hear today
> ...


told you!!!


----------



## HassanShahzad (Oct 27, 2012)

anyone of u can please tell me about continental medical college,admissions,aggregate.please


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

HassanShahzad said:


> anyone of u can please tell me about continental medical college,admissions,aggregate.please


my dad visited this college.... he dint like it at all.. they have no proper building nor hostel... just wastage of money


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

HassanShahzad said:


> anyone of u can please tell me about continental medical college,admissions,aggregate.please


yes it is not a good college. dont get admission there. instead you should join amna inayat medical college.


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

i think central park is a way better college then avicenna because it is situated in central parking scheme which is a beautiful and clean community. The college building and hostels are good and well-maintained. Most of the teachers are former employees of popular government colleges such as K.E. I personally likes the way they interview students, they dont ask about paying the dues of the colleges or stuff like that, instead they judge the student, where as the person who took my interview at avicenna didnt even new which questions to ask from students or parents. Most of the questions revolved around money and bank balance. in my view, the most important aspect of central park college which gives it a edge above other colleges such as avicenna, akhtar saaed, sharif and rashid latif is that its first batch is going to be out in the next year.


----------

